# A Scary Good Fake



## RIBottleguy (Aug 9, 2016)

A very reputable bottle collector just posted a bottle on Facebook, and something just seemed off to me.  The embossing was all weird, and the bottle itself was identical to a common black glass ale.  Sure enough, I remembered how a while back someone posted a fake John Ryan soda bottle that was either laser etched or sandblasted.  This bottle was so unusual that Peachridge Glass had an article on it.  Here are some pictures.













A closer shot of the embossing


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 9, 2016)

I posted on Peachridge Glass that it was a fake when it was originally posted there and my comment got erased very quickly.  I would suspect someone did this up for some bottle collector's 40th birthday.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 9, 2016)

Which is why I wouldn't buy a sandblast etched bottle. When I worked at Libby Owens Glass co in Lathrop Cal, we used to sand blast bottles with all kinds of stuff for our bottle club and collectors, BUT we put fake on the bottoms of the ones we did.........Andy


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Sep 10, 2016)

A friend of mine who repaired bottles made an amber Coca-Cola hutch for a friend of his to bury so one of his friends would find it. Friend went nuts and he had carry him to the man that made it to confirm it was a fake for him to find.


----------



## midway49 (Sep 10, 2016)

My friend Jim from NC made an amber blob Coca-Cola for me.  Is that to whom you are referring?


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Sep 10, 2016)

midway49 said:


> My friend Jim from NC made an amber blob Coca-Cola for me.  Is that to whom you are referring?



Ya mean extremly slow groucy ol Jim!!!!


----------

